# Less than a week to go! Kidding has begun! *baby pictures*



## KinderKorner (Sep 18, 2010)

HAHA. I posted this in the wrong section. So I'm reposting it now.

Fall Kidding season is almost here.

They got 7-8 weeks to go yet but man are they looking big. Poor things. Seems like they ballooned over night.

Our little girl Lucie with 7 weeks to go. She just looks like and healthy. Not big big big. I think she looks good preggo. Makes her nice and wide. 







Meg doesn't look much different. Last year we didn't know she was even pregnent until that day when I saw a head shape poking out her side. She kidded only hours later. Much to our shock.





Sara Rabbit has nearly 8 weeks to go. She is massive!  










Goatie too! Due same day.





Can't forget Lily. Same day.





Gosh it looks painful. Poor things.

Can't wait. Can't wait!


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 18, 2010)

Just for a little taste of what is to come....

Look at Lily's perfect buck from last year.






Never seen a goat so cute, and so perfect as this guy. I love him. He has the sweetest personality I have ever seen in a buck as well.
Little sweet face just melts your heart.

Huge huge guy. He towers over his pen mate who is months older.


Then Lucie's little stinky buck. haha. He is so ugly, yet so cute, and so stinky.  Just like daddy.


----------



## warthog (Sep 18, 2010)

They all look nice and healthy.  Sara Rabbit is really big.

I love that name by the way, I think it is really cute.


----------



## hoosiergal (Sep 18, 2010)

beautiful goats, good luck with birthing.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 18, 2010)

You are going to be busy if they all kid at the same time! 

Good luck! They look nice and healthy


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 19, 2010)

Yup. We have one kidding 6 days before the rest. Then one by herself Then 3 kidding the next day. Then the next day we leave for the Ohio Nationals. 

I hope everything goes smoothly. This will all be their Second births, so hopefully everything goes well. It's going to be a busy week.


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 27, 2010)

Less that 6 weeks to go! 



Can't Wait! Can't Wait.

Can you tell I'm excited.


----------



## mistee (Sep 27, 2010)

looking good and big,,lol

I can't wait for kidding and but I also can't wait for it to end.. I am a nervous wreck worried something bad will happen,,lol..  This year I had 2 rough births that I thought was going to end in a c-section but we made it through.. I am retiring my favorite doe just turned 8 cause birth so rough on her but I know she will be missing having babies,, she is an amazing mother..

Goodluck and I will be looking for kid pics


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 27, 2010)

Sooo cute!!  Good luck with all those deliveries...your gonna be busy!!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 2, 2010)

4 1/2 weeks to go! 

Udders are filling up. The girls are really miserable now. Especially goatie and sara. They are so big, they just groan when they lay down.


----------



## warthog (Oct 2, 2010)

4.5 weeks and counting, good luck.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 2, 2010)

I Love the title!!  "Fat Pictures"  good thing they dont have thumbs and cant see thier "fat pics" posted on the World Wide Web!!!!



Beautiful girls!!!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 3, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I Love the title!!  "Fat Pictures"  good thing they dont have thumbs and cant see thier "fat pics" posted on the World Wide Web!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful girls!!!!


lol. Snobby Goatie would be ticked for sure if she knew I was calling perfect little her, fat.

She doesn't know she is a goat. She is above them... or so she thinks.


----------



## rebelINny (Oct 6, 2010)

Let us know when the kids start showing up


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 17, 2010)

Less than 3 weeks to go!

Here are some herd pictures I snapped today in my limited time.






Beautiful Ellie! Shy and cute.





Chunky Butt Sara Rabbit.





Pretty little Angeliese, avoiding the camera. She is so lovely looking. And such a love dove. Mommas little favorite... Shhh






Ellie again. She is soo big. At almost 8 months old she is still nursing daily. She over weighs and over heighs her mother, who is now skinny as a rail from being nursed to nothing. But the funny thing is, Ellie is all legs. She is super fat, but she has also got these long long legs. She looks short in this picture, but she is actually weirdly tall. I guess she is in an akward stage.






Meg actually looks somewhat preggo this time. We may get lucky and have twins. 





Lilly. Looking big.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

That's going to be the longest three weeks in history. I'll be waiting patiently along with you. My ewe is due the same time. 

Maybe my lambs could meet your kids. LOL


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2010)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> That's going to be the longest three weeks in history. I'll be waiting patiently along with you. My ewe is due the same time.
> 
> Maybe my lambs could meet your kids. LOL


They could have "play dates"


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

That'd be the cutest playdate ever. I mean like the two cutest baby animals together in the same little playpen together. Adorable!

I think it'd be quite a drive though.


----------



## warthog (Oct 18, 2010)

What little fatties (please don't tell them I said so). 

They are lovely girls, but I think Ellie is super cute. 

Good luck.  Keep us updated.


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 25, 2010)

Only a week and a half to go! 

I wish It would get here already! I'm so anxious! It's going to be great.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 25, 2010)

Lily and Sara look like they are ready to 'splode!  DUCK!!!!  

One of my does looked like that this spring and she had one little tiny peanut....WHO GOT STUCK!!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 29, 2010)

Sara and Lilly are Ginormous.  I though my two lookeed big in their last weeks, but they were tiny in comparison.

If they were mine, I would be wondering if they were carrying sextuplets 

Good luck, keep us all posted, can wait to see the little ones.


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 31, 2010)

Last year Sara Rabbit got just as big. We were for sure she was going to have 3 or 4. But she endded up popping out two fatties. 

Hoping for three this year.  She was a quad.


Sadly the girls found that a tree besides their pasture dropped a bunch of acorns and decided they would make a tastey meal. Too bad they are poisonious. They have all had the runs for a couple days. They were all sick and sluggish. We are treating it, and letting it just get through them. They seem to be back to normal again. Gave us a scare. I'm glad it didn't cause any to abort at this late stage or kill one of them. I didn't even know that tree had nuts on it. Stupid girls. They have unlimited hay, and 2 acres of pasture. 

On the brighter side I took two of my young girls to trunk or treat last night where my church hands out candy from the back of our cars. One had a fairy costume and the other a black cat. They were a hoot! Everyone loved them. Goatie has gone every year since birth but we didn't want to stress her out when she is due next week. Poor thing. She didn't seem to happy about being left at home. She loves going. 

Oh! And Lucie should give birth Wednesday or Thursday night!

I'm hoping for thursday. Cause I am going somewhere wednesday night....  I just know she is going to have them then. Typical goat.


----------



## PureSnowChic (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope they are all quick easy and healthy for you!


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 31, 2010)

BAD news... And a little good.

Well today was awful. This morning I found out something that is not good and I bawled all morning. When I finally chilled out I was home alone and outside doing something when I heard what sounded like labor cries. I found Lucie in the goat barn in labor. I ran and washed my hands, and got some towels and ran back outside. I wanted to move her into the kidding stall that I had gotten ready earlier but she was already pushing so I had to leave her in the stall. Which had runny poops everywhere from over night since they were all sick. I spread some hay from their feeder around her to keep it as clean as I could. I wasn't there for long but I could tell something wasn't right. She was screaming. Nothing was happening. She was exhausted. I was about to go in when I seen something coming out. It didn't look right, and after feeling I was right. It was an ear. The baby was coming out with the side of it's face first. Well not coming out. I pushed and pulled and helped as best as I could, and I got the head out. It was dead.  I don't really think it was in there long enough to die from lack of air. So I'm thinking something was wrong with it. I cleaned it's air ways as best as I could, and tried to do something but it was already gone. It was four days early but looked fully formed, it was a doe.  There was something not right about it though. It had a few little pus looking spots on the membrane around it. About the size of quarters. I started bawling again, not knowing what to do or how to help. Lucie was even more tired. And the dead baby was still stuck. It's front legs were pushed back and I couldn't get them forward so it was going to have to come with both shoulder. I lost the baby, and all I was focusing on was saving lucie. We managed to get it out, and I tried arrousing it again, but I knew it was in there too long. 

I laid it to the side and Lucie started pushing again. I saw a nose, and it came out within a few seconds like normal. But this time when I pulled it jerked. The twin was alive. I cleaned it air ways and rubbed it down and after some coughing it was acting like normal. Lucie was tired and laid with her eyes closed for several minutes before getting up and taking care of her baby. I picked up the baby and led Lucie to the kidding stall. Took care of cutting the cord and wiped it down with betadine. 

Baby is doing great. It's a beautiful Tri colored little buckling. Mother is tired, dirty, and sore but I think she will pull through okay.

I am so sad I lost the doeling when she made it so far. I wish I knew what happened. I'm wondering if being sick made Lucie go into labor early. But even then, the baby didn't look right. Those weird dots thing weren't normal. 

Well I called work and I get to go in late at 6pm. So now I have to clean up everything, and chill out. I'm shaking from adrenaline, and bawling. 

Here is the baby and momma with his first drink. He looks just like his big brother Jasper. 












If anyone is looking for a beautiful, shorter buck he will be your guy.

Today has been an eventful and stressful day. I hope tomorrow is better. I'm so upset over everything from this morning and the baby I feel sick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2010)

What a cute little guy! Congratulations on the buck and I'm so sorry about the doe. It sounds like something was really wrong and not meant to be.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Oct 31, 2010)

That little guy is beautiful! Sorry about everything...      to you!!!!


----------



## chandasue (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh deary, I'm sorry it didn't go so well... At least it wasn't a total loss and Lucie is ok, most important. And he's a handsome little guy!


----------



## warthog (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your little doeling   

Your little boy is so handsome and mum pulled through.  You did your best, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 31, 2010)

Today has been awful and so far it just keeps getting worse.

Thanks for the support everyone. 
What a tramatic beginning to kidding though. I hope all the others go smoothly. Last year it was so easy had no problems at all. I feel so guilty. Wondering if there was something I could of done. I got the doeling out as fast as I could, but I knew she was dead before her nose was even out. Her body just didn't look right. I wonder if I could of done CPR and saved her though or something. I felt she had been gone for a while, but I keep wondering what if. I think she had an infection or something I just don't know. 

He is a cutie though. I love baby goats they are so snuggly and playful. Wish he had a buddy. It's really cold tonight. He was shivering a bit although he felt warm so I put a sweather on him. It's pink with hearts on it.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope your day is better than yesterday!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 1, 2010)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> He is a cutie though. I love baby goats they are so snuggly and playful. Wish he had a buddy. It's really cold tonight. He was shivering a bit although he felt warm so I put a sweather on him. It's pink with hearts on it.


I am so sorry for yoru loss.  It is always tough to loose the little ones. 

He will have a buddy soon.  More babies are on the way 

If he is cold you may want to make a little space with a heat lamp that he can go in when he wants to and leave when he is fine.  I use a plastic 55 gallon barrel with the bottom cut off and a little door in the side.  I like them to be able to regulate thier own temperature.

I would like to see the little guy in his pink sweater


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 1, 2010)

Today he had yellow baby poop all stuck to his butt. So I had to clean him up with warm water. Other than that he seems to be doing great. He is a little piggy. And one of the friendliest and bold newborn goats I have seen. Usually they stick with their mom, but his daddy Wilbur has a very bold gene. All his kids haven't been shy at all. They are more the up in your face, pushy annoying ones.  He runs right to you, and is already doing the bucky tongue wag for scratches. 

Mom wanted back in with the other girls really bad. So we let them go in with the herd. It was fine. He was running with all the other big goats within minutes. And he even tried to head butt some old does, before they pushed him on his butt and he went crying back to momma. He sure is a funny cute little guy.

I'll try to get some pictures today. 

Since he was born on Halloween and he has white facial marking we named him Jack Skellington off of Nightmare before Christmas.

Lucie must love holidays. Last year her babies were born nearly on Christmas this year Halloween. Both times off her due date.


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the new baby buck! He is a cutie! Sorry you lost the little doe.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 1, 2010)

FWIW, I've found if you let the yellow poop dry, then just comb it out, it's MUCH easier to clean off than warm water and a cloth....the stuff seems to multiply when it gets wet....like gremlins.


----------



## warthog (Nov 1, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> FWIW, I've found if you let the yellow poop dry, then just comb it out, it's MUCH easier to clean off than warm water and a cloth....the stuff seems to multiply when it gets wet....like gremlins.


Thanks for that tip. 

I did the warm water and cloth last week, and I know exactly what you mean, yuuuuuk.


----------



## warthog (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad things are a little better, don't beat yourself up, I know we all do this, human nature I suppose, but you know you did everything you could. 

The little pink sweater with hearts sounds wonderful.  I would love to see a picture of that.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh I am so in love with him. Towards the end of the day he was shivering again so they pink sweather went back on. I didn't get a picture of him wearing it but I will try to get one tomorrow.

Today the dry poops came off easily.

We are going to see how he grows. We may keep him and sell his full brother from last year.  Of course I think every baby is adorable, so I always want to keep them.






First time with the big girls, trying to make himself look bigger by standing on some blocks. 





What the heck is the white thing on his back? A spot? Or  just some splashing or what. Someone help me out on this. I'm going to dig out some Jasper baby pictures and see how similar they are.





Bossing around momma like a big boy.






Diamond Jewel, or as I call her DumDum. The nubian girl I went through so much trouble getting. Both her parents were spotted and she turned out like this.  If you look at her skin especially in her ears it is spotted so I think she is just hiding it well. Picking up a new Pygmy Buck in 2 weeks to breed to her in the spring for hopefully some spotted Kinders next year.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 1, 2010)

Well after digging up pictures Jasper looked quite different.






He was a funky, brown, grey, white color all over with white legs and two belly bands.

Jack is black with some brown grizzling, one big white spot, and tan legs. His white spot isn't all mixed in like Jaspers was. Interesting.

Now I wonder how he will turn out, and which one I should keep. I guess I will wait and see. One of them will be going. Just not sure which. lol. Wish I knew if the white spot would breed onto other goats.

The funny thing is Lucie is just black with some brown grizzling, and the dad was black with white std markings. Who knew such color assortments could come from such. Too bad I sold him. lol


----------



## mistee (Nov 2, 2010)

looks like he is wearing a saddle!!!!


----------



## jross8897 (Nov 2, 2010)

Soooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 2, 2010)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> What the heck is the white thing on his back? A spot? Or  just some splashing or what. Someone help me out on this.


It looks like a moonspot!


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish it was a moonspot but I know it's not. They can not be white, and it is bright white. I wish it was though.  It may be just  a spot. That would be nice anyway. I'll have to see if it changes over time like Jasper did.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 3, 2010)

SO BEAUTIFUL!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh OK I thought it was grey not white...some times it's hard to tell the true color in a pic.  Too bad! Either way he's still a cutie!


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 4, 2010)

Well an update.

Lucie was doing very poorly. We were scared we were going to lose her, So advised by the vet yesterday we began giving pen shots daily until 3-5 days pass. Little Jack is doing good. Such a snuggler. 

She looked much much better today and was nearly back to normal, but yesterday we noticed little jack was having some trouble nursing so we tried to milk her out a little and her milk was all clumpy in one side. We freaked out, and thought mastitis so we milked it out as best as we good but we have never dealt with it before so we didn't quite know what to do. After talking to a friend, the vet, and reading on the internet we washed her up, and tried to milk her all out today, and massaged her udder for quite a while. I'm not sure if I got everything. Nothing more was coming, but her udder wasn't flat. I can't remember from last year, if her udder gets flat or not when it's dry. Anyway, it wasn't clumpy nearly at all today so now I'm thinking she just has too much milk from only feeding one baby. I'll go ahead and get medicine tomorrow to keep on hand and keep milking her out. But I think I just had a false scare thank goodness. Hopefully tomorrow she will be all back to normal.

Babies are due wednesday and thursday. I think they will come a day earlier.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear she went down hill, glad to hear she's now back up hill!

Can't wait for an update this weekend and early next week!

Good luck for healthy kiddings!


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats on the buckling and sorry about the doeling. That would have been soooooo scary. Glad you were able to make it through without a vet and saved your doe and her kid. Good luck to you with the others that are due to be kidding. God bless.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I was happily taking a nap when my mom woke me up in a hurry saying Meg had her baby. We rush outside and find this cute little doeling, almost dry, no mess anywhere, and Meg doing a fine job feeding and cleaning her. Boy was I relieved. Last year Meg rejected her baby, so we were worried we would be stuck with a bottle baby with our trip in a few days. If Meg hadn't cared for her baby we would be selling her, but she has redeemed herself. 

She is a little cutie. Long long legs. She seems so akward and falls down a lot. Glad there is one less goat to worry about now. 2 down, 3 to go.






Look at that face. She is not at all happy about being out of her warm and cozy momma. 






Side shot. She has these hilarious long ears. 






As you can see when they are born there ears hang down. Within just a few minutes their ears snap up and out. 

Thinking of a name for her. Open for suggestions.

She will be for sale. Should be a bigger goat, and a great milker!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 8, 2010)

Ruby!!!! Here's how I got that one! It has long legs, like a deer... deer name.... Rudolph, another close name... Ruby! Wow..... she's pretty!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Nov 8, 2010)

Can she be registered? If so, how about Copper Penny? Call her Penny.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes she will be registered.

Ruby was actually one of the names I picked out for a red doe last year and never used it. 

Her momma is named Omega Surprise, and her daddy is Kodiac. (Like the bear)


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 8, 2010)

What an adorable little doeling! Congratulations!


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 8, 2010)

What about Ursa which also means bear?


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 9, 2010)

She is just adorable.  There is nothing like goat babies to put a smile on your face.  I vote for Ursa


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 10, 2010)

Well when I got home from work I found Sara and Goatie in labor. They popped them out fast at the same time. We were hoping for bucks for weathers from goatie, and does from Sara cause I wanted to keep one doeling from Wilbur the buck I sold a couple weeks ago. Plus we had a few people wanting a sara doeling. 

Well Sara went first, baby was a copy of wilbur, buckling, darn, then the next one, another wilbur copy, buckling, then a little brown and beautiful surprise popped out and I was saddened to find another buckling.

Triplet Bucks  They are sweet and cute, and I'm glad they are healthy but I will admit I so upset I didn't get a wilbur doe. He was my first kinder, and I don't even have one baby from him except Jasper who isn't the best buck.





Here is buck #1. Well actually I can't remember which black buck was first. lol. I'll look tomorrow. Anyway, he is a cutey. Not a flattering picture, but he has thin face stripes, tan legs and a head spot.





Buck #2. He has thick face stripes, white legs.





Buck #3. He is really pretty. Can't really tell what he will look like until he is dry. We may keep him just to keep the wilbur line going. Still deciding.

Then there was goatie.

She had a boy and a girl. Sorry the pictures are bad, it was pitch black I'll have to get better ones later.





Here is the little boy. 






Here is little girl.

I didn't get to get a good look at them. 
He will be weathered, and they both will be for pets.



Here are some new pictures of Megs little girl. So cute! She has a little moon shape on her head, so we are serious considering naming her Ursa since it's also a star.











Lily is the only one left now. This has been a somewhat disappointing yeat with a total of 2 girls and 5 boys.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Nov 10, 2010)

They are so cute!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 11, 2010)

Bummer about the ratio but they are CUTE!!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2010)

They are so adorable!   I hope you make up for the lack of girls next year.  It never seems to be 50-50 like it is supposed to be.  Congrat's on the triplets.  Is she raisng all three by herself or are you helping?


----------



## dkluzier (Nov 11, 2010)

So that first little doeling is Kodak's full sister, right?  She's lighter than he is and oh so much prettier  

Congrats on all the kids!  Sorry bout the buckling overload!  We now have 4 bucks, which in my mind is 2 too many. Thinking of downsizing and only keeping the 2 kinder bucks so I don't have to worry anymore bout suprise breedings.  We have 2 does that bred themselves by jumping the fence   

  Priscilla still hasn't shown any signs of heat. Her tail was flagging just a tiny bit this week so I put her in with our little buck, just to be sure and she ran him around the breeding pen screaming her head off then turned on him and rammed him into the wall, taking his breath away.  NOPE!  She wanted NOTHING to do with it.  Oh well.  Just want to be sure she doesn't sneak out with one of our junk bucks.  Then I'd be mad at her. LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 11, 2010)

Very cute! Sorry you got so many boys but at least all went well and are healthy!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 11, 2010)

That little doeling is absolutely beautiful.  Congratulations on the successful births - even if the end result was a little disappointing!


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 11, 2010)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> So that first little doeling is Kodak's full sister, right?  She's lighter than he is and oh so much prettier
> 
> Congrats on all the kids!  Sorry bout the buckling overload!  We now have 4 bucks, which in my mind is 2 too many. Thinking of downsizing and only keeping the 2 kinder bucks so I don't have to worry anymore bout suprise breedings.  We have 2 does that bred themselves by jumping the fence
> 
> Priscilla still hasn't shown any signs of heat. Her tail was flagging just a tiny bit this week so I put her in with our little buck, just to be sure and she ran him around the breeding pen screaming her head off then turned on him and rammed him into the wall, taking his breath away.  NOPE!  She wanted NOTHING to do with it.  Oh well.  Just want to be sure she doesn't sneak out with one of our junk bucks.  Then I'd be mad at her. LOL!


Yup that Kodaks full sister. He was a cutie when he was born, you say he is ugly now?  I would love to see pictures of the gang! 

I haven't really seen Ellie in heat either. Once I thought she was but I never comfirmed it. I sold the only unrelated buck to her, so now I have to wait until I buy a new one. lol. Isn't that how it goes.

I have 4 bucks now too after selling one a couple weeks ago. But I am picking up a pygmy buck to breed first generations tomorrow. And if I want to keep the Wilbur line going I have to keep one of the triplet bucks.  So that brings a total of 6. And actually most of them will be related so If I want to get any farther with my breeding I would have to get some newer ones. I only have 13 does. Gosh. You can tell I have troble letting go of the bucks. My little jasper will probaly be going. So if any one wants an adorable and beautiful bucking he is your man! 

That leaves me with:

Kodak, who is a really nice guy. Most unrelated.

Dandy, Lily and Kodak son. Prettiest buck I have ever seen. Really really nice. Even better than daddy.

Dumber. Stupid nubian that is shipping out of here soon.

Jasper, Lucie and Wilbur buck. He has awesome color, and is a cutie. But he is on the short side. Nice buck for someone wanting to breed shorter kinders. His momma has a great udder, but her teats are very small.

Pygmy, going to breed me some first generations in partnership with a friend.

Dandy and the Pygmy are staying for sure. Dumber is leaving. I will probably keep one of the triplet bucks. Then Kodak and Jasper are questionable. I really love them both. But I just can't keep that many.  So if anyone is truely interesting in a great buck, Kodak is only be going to a special home. And Jasper would be great for someone needing smaller kinders.

Sara is raising all of her babies. She milked 7 pounds a day last year on her first freshing. So we figured she could handle it. They all look fine, and she is loving it, although the poor thing is always being nursed by one of them. lol

Now to find homes for our 2 Sara bucklings. Whoever takes Ursa will probably take one, and we already have several peole in line. That leaves one buckling to sell. Jack and Goatie buckling will probably be weathered and sold as companions, unless someone contacts me quickly saying they want Jack as a buck.

Then we got Goatie's little goat to go.

And whatever lily kids. I told her she better give me girls. If 50/50 odds are right she owes me triplet girls.  I'd be happy with twins.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 11, 2010)

Someone was asking about feeding her babies....






She has so much milk in there even with 3 nursing it's too full to get a good suckle on, so we have to milk some out.

The cool thing about her udder is it is all milk. When you milk her out all that is left if skin and it just hangs limp like a dishtowel.

Lily's udder has lots of extra tissue, so she still looks full even when she is not. Sara what you see is what you get.

Brown Baby is so neat.










All of the babies are laying around a lot. I'm worried, but I think I'm just paranoid. I hope.





What a face! 






Hey I just realized Mr Head spot has a spot under his throat too.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 11, 2010)

A 1/4 cc of BoSe will perk them up...just adorable and what a fabulous udder on that doe!


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 11, 2010)

We live in a very low selelium area so we usually give all our kids Bo-Se shots anyway. The thick striped boy has weak legs probably from that cause, so we plan to give him a bo-se tomorrow.  And the others we will give when we get home on monday. Unless we have time tomorrow.

We made them go outside today and they all seemed fine so I think I just forgot how much new babies slept. I was also worried about jack and meg's girl but they are bouncing all over the place now.

Lily still hasn't went yet and doesn't even look close. She is making me anxious. It's going to be bad enough leaving a bunch of babies, but leaving a pregnent doe with no help freaks me out. I pray she has them tonight. I got her on the barn camera and I swear I look at it every 5 minutes. 

Every keep their fingers crossed that she has twin girls tonight.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I have to go to bed now because I have to get up at 6:30 tomorrow and have a full day, at 10pm we leave for the ohio nationals, I will drive all night, sleep in the car for 2 hours go to the show all day, then sleep saturday night. So I'll be up for like 36 hours straight starting tomorrow.

Lily doesn't look very promising, but she just pawed and laid down and she keeps shuffling so she may be in early labor. I'll check her in a couple hours. Goodnight all!


----------



## Greendecember (Nov 11, 2010)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> 4 1/2 weeks to go!
> 
> Udders are filling up. The girls are really miserable now. Especially goatie and sara. They are so big, they just groan when they lay down.


I'm so scared and excited. These are my first goats. One of them looks like she was breed before we got her and today her sisters utter looked like it was filling up. It was not that way yesterday and I have no bucks. I got them and their 5 month old kids in September.  The one with the utters filling doesn't look breed but apparently neither did her triplet sister who had twins out of the blue!

I just know I'm gonna walk into the barn & the herd size will be bigger than when I went to bed!!!

My next goats will come with papers. LOL no more random farmer goats hehe


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck on your goats! They like to surprise you.

Still no lily babies.  She has until 10pm tonight so she better get cracking. Even if she has them today though, that means I don't get to keep an eye on them during their first few days and that scares me. Hoping they all do fine. These are her second babies and she did great with the first ones.....

Dad is going to feed my animals for me while I'm gone. But he is so not an animal person. He couldn't tell me if one didn't look right, or was missing. So no help there. In fact the only person that knows about goats that I know lives an hour away. 

So I'll just pray that they do fine. I didn't have any trouble last year, so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I got back on sunday night but it's been too crazy to post anything.

Lily kidded on saturday night. To a single. I can't believe it.

On top of that it was a buckling. 

6 boys, 2 girls. I can't believe how unlucky we were. We had people wanting some babies, and now I have nothing but bucklings to sell.

Kelly Luzier sorry we couldn't get you a female. We will rethink our breeding plans and see if they is some crosses we can get you that would be un related to your kodak and prissy.

Now how to find homes for all these bucks.....

I need name ideas too.

I will try to get some good photos of everyone and show what will be for sell, and also so I can get name ideas tomorrow.

At least everyone is healthy and doing good. 

I better get 100% girls this spring. 

What a waste of a kidding season. I'm quite sad. I didn't get my one girl, and Kelly didn't get hers either. 

Anyone want some nice bucks? I got quite a few nice boys, tell me what you need and I can hook you up.


----------

